# ,

## prosto_buh

. 
      , , :
     ,   . ,  ,  .
           ,   9  -     , ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-   ,  ,           ?

----------


## prosto_buh

,  .                ?

----------


## prosto_buh

,     -    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ,   ,   .      ,   ,            , ..     = 0.

----------


## prosto_buh

,        (,  )           , ?
,    ,  ,  ..)

----------


## prosto_buh

-       26  19 -   ?
     3 ,            -        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ?


  -    




> 26  19 -   ?


     -   ,   .
    -    ? -      .
      .19   ,  .

----------


## prosto_buh

,    ,       ,  ,      .
             ?
         -  -           ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

?     =  ?   ?

----------

> ?     =  ?   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -        ?


  2  -   ,    ,     3-.





> -  -           ?


 .

----------


## 84

.       ,  .
    .    ,      .

 ""  2009 .    3- ,   20 .     10  20 .(  4 .  1 .)    100 .  1 . 
  :
  80 .
  2 000.      . 58*  2 000 . 20 
         5 .        - 10 .  110 .
  :
. 58     3100 (30 .)

 2011.        ,               = (30+5+15)*4=200 .
  . 80   200 .
       . 83 ( 1800        +   2 )
       . 3100 .    .   .58 - 3100 . 

  .             (       ),  :

1.   ,     -         .58   .

2.        "  "     . 
      ,     120 . -          30    .

           ,    ?
. 58*     120 .
     2980 ?     ( 8 )

----------

